# humidity for leopard gecko eggs



## KateEvans (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi there, this is my first time breeding leopard geckos
im unsure on the humidity the eggs need to survive.
i have a home made incubator with a non fluctuating temp.
I did have a coupld of eggs last year, but they didnt survice! Im concerned its due to the humidity.

what else could it be??

thanks in advance kate


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

It could be a range of things from eggs being infertile(which could then also be down to a number of things), too dry, too humid.

Its around 80-90% humidity the eggs need, but its best to go by a method or feel. Ie add water to vermiculite and then squeeze until no excess water drips out.


----------

